# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Лига чемпионов

## Пацаваца

В среду на "Стадио Олимпико" сразятся два великих клуба:Манчестер Юнайтед и Барселона.За кого будете болеть?

----------


## Akasey

за Барсу канечно!!!хотя Глебу в этом матче ничего не светит, скорее всего...

----------


## Пацаваца

А я буду не то что за Барсу,а против МЮ)А Глеб красавец,уже два титула получил)полируя скамейку))Погнался за титулами и при этом загубя свою карьеру,прямь повторил судьбу Шевы
Барсе придётся несладко в финале,т.к. линия защиты практически отсуствует:Маркес получил травму,Алвеш и Абидаль дисквалифицированны.Радуе  ,что хоть Пюйоль отбыл штраф.Короче,Барсе будет очень тяжело одолеть Мю

----------


## Marusja

Молодцы Барсики, я за них рада...

----------


## MOHAPX

Возненавидел Барселону после полуфинала, который по большому счету был куплен, да и финал был не ахти. Вообщем это не футбол, и не зачто тут болеть, все уже решено было за нас перед матчем.

----------


## Пацаваца

Как думаете, у БАТЭ получиться ещё раз прохалявить и выйти в лигу чемпионов?:mosking:

----------


## Akasey

а с чего ты взял что там была халява? считаю что было съиграно по возможностям, может где больше даже на интузиазме... но про халяву...хз... один раз халява прошла бы, а пройти в группу.... да и в группе не ЛОХанутся и не упасть в грязь лицом - это халява?

----------


## Пацаваца

> а с чего ты взял что там была халява? считаю что было съиграно по возможностям, может где больше даже на интузиазме... но про халяву...хз... один раз халява прошла бы, а пройти в группу.... да и в группе не ЛОХанутся и не упасть в грязь лицом - это халява?


Халява заключалась в том,что в третьем квалификационном раунде им достался самый слабый соперник-Левски,а ведь были и Ливерпуль,и Ювентус и т.д.А насчёт выступления в группе я ничего  не говорил плохого,т.к. сыграли они там достойно

----------


## Marusja

мое мнение - БАТЭ молодцы в том плане, что хотя бы попытались....а вот до большого футбола надо еще расти, но как говориться было бы желание...

----------


## Akasey

ну, знаеш Левски это по европейским меркам слабый, а по белорусским это очень даже ничего, у нас таких клубов нет

----------


## Пацаваца

Батэ очень сильно разочаравало)))нет слов,одни эмоции...

----------

